# Phillip Becker



## cedars (Jun 10, 2005)

Has anyone had any recent contact with him?  Is he still selling timeshares?  Thanks, MaryAnn


----------



## Dustijam (Jun 10, 2005)

*Alive and well*

Philip is alive and well doing the CPA thing in Canada during the day and still working the timeshares.  His web site is www.TimeShareCheap.com .  I just traded emails with him so if you have a problem contacting him shoot me an email and I will try and hook you up.

Jim


----------



## cedars (Jun 12, 2005)

*Philip Becker*

That's good to hear-thank fou the info. MaryAnn


----------

